# **** THE BEST SELECTION SHOOPING MALL FROM SAN SALVADOR (PARA INCASCRAPERS) ****



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Muy buenos centros comerciales. Los diseños son sencillos, pero muy agradables.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenos malls


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

lo que mas me gusta es todo el verdor que existe!!! muy buena combinacion.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitos malls, me gustaron El escalon y la gran via.


----------



## -*Casa Saboya*- (Sep 22, 2005)

*EXCELENTE RECOPILACION SIVAR74........Tambien te falto la Placita Basilea *


*Aka un poco de aportes *


*MULTIPLAZA PANAMERICANA*

*PARTE DEL EXTERIOR





























PARTE DEL INTERIOR*















































*PLAZA BASILEA*





















*HIPER MALL LAS CASCADAS*








































*CENTRO COMERCIAL GALERIAS ESCALON*








































*CENTRO COMERCIAL EL PASEO*





















*PLAZA MERLIOT*   





























*PLAZA MUNDO SOYAPANGO*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

los últimos están espectaculares!


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

que pajas fotos!!!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Realmente hermosas las fotos.San Salvador aun de ser una ciudad chica tiene centros comerciales de primer nivel.Realmente me gusta ver fotos asi,nunca supe mucho de El Salvador pero he logrado aprender que es un pais super lindo.Saludos


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> Realmente hermosas las fotos.San Salvador aun de ser una ciudad chica tiene centros comerciales de primer nivel.Realmente me gusta ver fotos asi,nunca supe mucho de El Salvador pero he logrado aprender que es un pais super lindo.Saludos



Gracias por tus comentarios...igual que vos yo siempre tube una idea errada de lima...si siempre sabia que era una ciudad enorme...pero lo que podia ver desde el aeropuerto...me parecia un poco no tanto como ciudad si no como suburbio...pero el centro historico de lima es bellisismo y san isidro y miaraflores estan cool! se que hay mas zonas que no conosco de lima por el foro...

Bueno mi enitencion acá es mostrarles un poco de lo que por aca hay a nivel de cultura de "CONSUMO" mi idea es destacar el aporte cierto de arquitectura que se ha hecho en el area!

bueno disfrutenlo!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Sí, los últimos centros comerciales están muy buenos kay:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

se ven decentes...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

De la foto 2 a la 8 hay buena forma en la estructura general del galpòn comercial. Buena lìnea y uso de vitrales, dan forma al cuadrado tipico de ciertas elevaciones de corte comercial. El uso de texturas y pinturas para hacerlo mas acogedor. Me gusta. 

La gran vìa tiene mucho parecido con C.C. El Bosque en Quito y algo de Alto las Condes en Santiago. 

Los otros son mas creativos, hubo mas preocupaciòn estètica exterior, mas llamativos en colores e incluso me parece que sus estilos tienen mucho que ver con la zona donde han sido construidos... me da la impresiòn que se diseñarono para insertarse siguiendo el estilo del entorno.

Me va a perdonar el creador del thread pero las fotos de CAsa Saboya me gustan más. En realidad siempre he pensado que el exterior debe ser bonito, pero el interior impresionante. En centros comerciales claro està. Y eso se ve perfecto en esas fotos, dan ganas de ir ya pero ahorita a comprar !!!

Siempre lo he dicho San Salvador es un lugar paradisìaco en muchos sentidos. 

Felicidades y disculpen el atrevimiento del anàlisis arquitectònico


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> De la foto 2 a la 8 hay buena forma en la estructura general del galpòn comercial. Buena lìnea y uso de vitrales, dan forma al cuadrado tipico de ciertas elevaciones de corte comercial. El uso de texturas y pinturas para hacerlo mas acogedor. Me gusta.



SI en efecto...este es el nuevo concepto comercial en voga...la verdad creo que los malls cerrados estan pasando a la historia...pero claro seguiran en uso...aun...pero se perfila una nueva necesidad de creas espacios abiertos.



Vane de Rosas said:


> La gran vìa tiene mucho parecido con C.C. El Bosque en Quito y algo de Alto las Condes en Santiago.


Bien el unico que conozco es Alto las Condes...si en verdad tiene ciertas similitudes...




Vane de Rosas said:


> Los otros son mas creativos, hubo mas preocupaciòn estètica exterior, mas llamativos en colores e incluso me parece que sus estilos tienen mucho que ver con la zona donde han sido construidos... me da la impresiòn que se diseñarono para insertarse siguiendo el estilo del entorno.


el Caso de la Multiplaza...La Gran Vía y Mall de las Cascadas...estan uno tras otro dentro de un complejo comercial nuevo...a la entrada de una de las zonas de Mas plusvalia en la actualidad.

El Multiplaza fue creado por el arquitecto Legorreta (o legarreta...) de México, el mismo que diseño la catedral de Managua y la Escuela Superior de Economíá y Negocios (ESEN) en San Salvador...su arquitectura es en general más o menos la misma con esos usos de colores terracotas y violaceos!




Vane de Rosas said:


> Me va a perdonar el creador del thread pero las fotos de CAsa Saboya me gustan más. En realidad siempre he pensado que el exterior debe ser bonito, pero el interior impresionante. En centros comerciales claro està. Y eso se ve perfecto en esas fotos, dan ganas de ir ya pero ahorita a comprar !!!


jajaja  no para nada...al contrario aprecio tus comentarios y pues tienes todo el derecho de tener tu opinion respecto al thread...no te preocupes...
jajaja y con CASA SABOYA...pues como se dice aca..."PARA UN ROTO UN DESCOSIDO" jajaja él es otro que es un Adicto a los Malls y a las COmpras...jajaja




Vane de Rosas said:


> Siempre lo he dicho San Salvador es un lugar paradisìaco en muchos sentidos.


Bueno gracias por tener esa idea de San Salvador.
Y eso es lo bueno del foro nos da una idea más amplia de las ciudades de LATAM



Vane de Rosas said:


> Felicidades y disculpen el atrevimiento del anàlisis arquitectònico


NO..para nada...gracias excelentes comentarios!


----------

